# First breath



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey,
I caught this special moment with a Golden-tailed gecko this morn, it only take them less than an hour usually to hatch so I rarely catch them in the act.

Feel free to add your own hatching pics 

Cheers Josh


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 7, 2011)

I fonud these quickly I have some of the leafie poping its head out before emerging will have a look when i get home from work and post.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2011)

I forgot I had this one


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's one or two  I call this "first kiss"...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Here's one or two  I call this "first kiss"...



Hahaha, I love it!!


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 7, 2011)

it's REALLY frustrating me that I can't figure out what part of the animal I'm looking at in your pic Goldmember!
I just can't explain how much it's annoying me!

So....care too cure my ailment and tell me what part it is?  


...I really dont know why this is bothering me so much hahaha


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> it's REALLY frustrating me that I can't figure out what part of the animal I'm looking at in your pic Goldmember!
> I just can't explain how much it's annoying me!
> 
> So....care too cure my ailment and tell me what part it is?
> ...



LOL dude, that would be its head


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Took me awhile to figure the first pic out, but I got it, its it head with its eye just below the strip of shell, right.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 7, 2011)

they eye is kinda got that strip of shell sorta over it a bit kinda..


oh yeah I make so much sense that Julia Gillard's tut-tutting.


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 7, 2011)

One of these is not like the others...


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 7, 2011)

That would be a very special moment to experience. (You must be stoked about seeing the moment the baby hatched).


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 7, 2011)

Great pics crocdoc, would have been exciting to watch.


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah I see now...the shell sort of looked like it was the substrate, and hence it sort of looked like a fish tail, and beyond that I was sort of looking at it the wrong way around (as if the head was looking in the opposite direction),

now it's very clear too me.


----------



## crocdoc (Nov 7, 2011)

Watching eggs of any species hatch never gets old.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> Watching eggs of any species hatch never gets old.


I agree, each egg hatching has me acting like a kid on xmas morning


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Nov 7, 2011)

so cool love to have this happen myself


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2011)

Naw he has a friend


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 7, 2011)

naw too cute.


----------



## sammy09 (Nov 7, 2011)

NICE, the baby's are looking cute


----------



## saximus (Nov 7, 2011)

Hehe they're all amazing. I am always surprised by how big they seem compared to the eggs. It must be rather cramped by the end


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2011)

NAWWWW
they are so cute josh 

..... even cuter when you give me some for free


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 11, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> NAWWWW
> they are so cute josh
> 
> ..... even cuter when you give me some for free



Yeah you can have them for free, but I am going to need an extra $100 or so per gecko for packaging


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Yeah you can have them for free, but I am going to need an extra $100 or so per gecko for packaging



dont worry, ill send you the stuff you need to pack them now if you want


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 11, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> dont worry, ill send you the stuff you need to pack them now if you want



Nah these need special boxes with custom made vents hand crafted by Tibetan monks


----------



## Fiamma (Nov 27, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Nah these need special boxes with custom made vents hand crafted by Tibetan monks



If I was to pick one up from you Josh would it still be in the hand crafted box by Tibetan monks? Cause I'm trying to work out if you're for real but I also want one of your cute babies, looking into space etc...they need very little room right? Does their enclosure size change as they grow or ???

Thanks....Deb


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 27, 2011)

Fiamma said:


> If I was to pick one up from you Josh would it still be in the hand crafted box by Tibetan monks? Cause I'm trying to work out if you're for real but I also want one of your cute babies, looking into space etc...they need very little room right? Does their enclosure size change as they grow or ???
> 
> Thanks....Deb



Lol Deb, the Tibetan boxes are not needed.

Pretty much a 30x30x30cm terrarium is fine for their whole lives but if you chose to go bigger I would recommend keeping them in a smaller tub for a few months until they are a bit bigger.
Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions 

Cheers Josh


----------

